# Mixed tank... newb help please!



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

I love fish with personality, strange behavior, bright and changing colors! So far if I'm not mistaken, I have 2 kennyi, 1 elongatus chtimba possibly ndumbi, and 3 OB peacocks. Right now I have them all in a 30gal. and would like to add a few more species, any recommendations, tips, or just general knowledge on the subject would be great. I like and am possibly looking for blood dragons, acei, and absolutely love my kennyi and wouldn't mind getting more of those guys if that helps any. Please share with me your favorite fish species and why! Thank you in advance!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

With a 30 gallon I'm sure in a short time you'll only have a single kenyi. They are super aggressive and a generally recommended for a 75 gallon or bigger tank with a single male and as many females as possible.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

james1983 said:


> With a 30 gallon I'm sure in a short time you'll only have a single kenyi. They are super aggressive and a generally recommended for a 75 gallon or bigger tank with a single male and as many females as possible.


Wow, good to know I guess


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

How large are the fish you have and how long have you had them?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add species or fish.

For your next tank (one that has room for your existing fish and more) I would decide between peacocks and aggressive mbuna like ndumbi, kenyi and elongatus.

If you eliminate the peacocks, you could do 1m:7f kenyi and 1m:7f elongatus in a 75G tank in a rectangle shape that measures 48" long and 18" front to back.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

Aaron S said:


> How large are the fish you have and how long have you had them?


For the most part they are all 3in and the Elongatus chitimba (or whatever it is) is 4in or so.
All together in the same tank, I've had them about a month. The newest addition (what I believe to be a female kenyi) I've only had a couple of weeks or so. The three OB and chitimba I've had for 2months and my first kenyi (what I now believe to be male) I got two weeks prior to picking those up


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> I would not add species or fish.
> 
> For your next tank (one that has room for your existing fish and more) I would decide between peacocks and aggressive mbuna like ndumbi, kenyi and elongatus.
> 
> If you eliminate the peacocks, you could do 1m:7f kenyi and 1m:7f elongatus in a 75G tank in a rectangle shape that measures 48" long and 18" front to back.


Great! Thank you, I like that idea a lot actually. Again, I am new to the hobby, but I was told (and seen with my own eyes) multiple tanks, wayyy way way stocked with a pretty decent variety of African cichlids, but was told "it doesn't matter what species you put in your tank as long as they are roughly the same size" "higher numbers spread aggression" and "if you notice one being a territorial bully, pull the fish, re-decorate your tank, and create line of sight breakers" ...does any of this reign true or is the guy completely off? He seemed to be pretty knowledgeable, and with the number of tanks not to mention the few that were well over a hundred gallons, I didn't really question him.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fishyfish808_602 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I would not add species or fish.
> ...


The guy is partially right... most of the advice is true, but when it comes down to species, it matters a great deal. Quite simply, there are many fish that just won't survive with the more aggressive species, let along thrive. The average pet store tends to stock mostly mbuna, and hybrid peacocks, such as your OB. OB Peacocks have fairly variable behaviour... many could be kept with mbuna, but some can't... it's hit and miss. But, most mbuna can be kept with other mbuna, and his advice would be correct. But mixing pure strain Aulonocara peacocks, with aggressive mbuna isn't going to work out for the Aulonocara...

Your picture didn't work.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

The guy is partially right... most of the advice is true, but when it comes down to species, it matters a great deal. Quite simply, there are many fish that just won't survive with the more aggressive species, let along thrive. The average pet store tends to stock mostly mbuna, and hybrid peacocks, such as your OB. OB Peacocks have fairly variable behaviour... many could be kept with mbuna, but some can't... it's hit and miss. But, most mbuna can be kept with other mbuna, and his advice would be correct. But mixing pure strain Aulonocara peacocks, with aggressive mbuna isn't going to work out for the Aulonocara...

Your picture didn't work.[/quote]

So other than maintenance and regular upkeep with overstocking, what are the problems I might face with sticking to my 30gallon or a slightly larger tank? Ex. 45 or 55gallon. I live in an apartment and I'm upstairs, so I don't know how I'll be able to get away with a 75gallon tank or larger. I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to have the tank I have now :lol:

Don't get me wrong though, if it were up to me my apartment would be an aquarium an i'd feed from a hammock  

I know my picture didn't work, eventually I'll figure it out [imma few brain cells away from retarded when it comes to computer stuffz]


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fishyfish808_602 said:


> So other than maintenance and regular upkeep with overstocking, what are the problems I might face with sticking to my 30gallon or a slightly larger tank? Ex. 45 or 55gallon. I live in an apartment and I'm upstairs, so I don't know how I'll be able to get away with a 75gallon tank or larger. I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to have the tank I have now :lol:


30 gallon aquarium.. kenyi, ndumbi and elongatus... you are likely to end up with one fish once the dominant male matures, and kills the rest. If you end up with a kenyi or ndumbi male, that is a probability.

If you want to keep the 30 gallon aquarium, you are going to need to completely restock it.

A 45, or even a 55 gallon... you still can't keep big aggressive mbuna, without them killing each other. A 55 gallon... and aggressive mbuna... one species, one male, 7-8 females. Or, get fish that are more appropriate..

But it doesn't matter whether we go over all of the permutations, you have to decide what you want to do. What tank, and then restock accordingly.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Fishyfish808_602 said:
> 
> 
> > So other than maintenance and regular upkeep with overstocking, what are the problems I might face with sticking to my 30gallon or a slightly larger tank? Ex. 45 or 55gallon. I live in an apartment and I'm upstairs, so I don't know how I'll be able to get away with a 75gallon tank or larger. I'm not even sure if I'm allowed to have the tank I have now :lol:
> ...


Thank you so much for the help, so I guess ill get a bigger tank or separate the 3peacocks into my 20gallon tank and keep my 2Kenyi and Elongatus in the 30 until I can figure out what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I would encourage you to be prepared (mentally) for fish to die; although honestly I would have expected it to already have happened based on the fish sizes.

I have not yet found an apartment that have had an issue with fish nor any that even consider them pets. I do worry about how much weight a cheap apartment floor can hold and did get renters insurance with a fish tank clause in it when I was in my apartment.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

Aaron S said:


> I would encourage you to be prepared (mentally) for fish to die; although honestly I would have expected it to already have happened based on the fish sizes.
> 
> I have not yet found an apartment that have had an issue with fish nor any that even consider them pets. I do worry about how much weight a cheap apartment floor can hold and did get renters insurance with a fish tank clause in it when I was in my apartment.


I thought that was a given with this hobby??? I think the thing I like most so far is that you pretty much get to play god with manipulating any and all variables of keeping an aquarium community. So far I've only lost one fish and I should have noticed when I picked it up but some of the fins were chomped and when introduced to my tank, my Kenyi finished it off overnight. On another note (as a newb) has anyone experienced slimey or thick water? I only add tetra brand water conditioner as recommended with my water changes, I just don't like how the small bubbles collect on the suface. It's not very noticeable but more-so than I remember. Any ideas


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If kept properly fish should very rarely die. I've had several fish live to age 10 which is longer than the 8 year average for their species. Synodontis can and do live longer than 30 years.

Better not to add chemicals...just a dechlorinator. Go for a quality product like Prime.


----------



## Fishyfish808_602 (Apr 11, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> If kept properly fish should very rarely die. I've had several fish live to age 10 which is longer than the 8 year average for their species. Synodontis can and do live longer than 30 years.
> 
> Better not to add chemicals...just a dechlorinator. Go for a quality product like Prime.


Yeah the water conditioner I was referring to is actually just a dechlorinator, I've heard of prime on a few different occasions so on that note I guess I'll go pick some up. Thanks for their help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think your dechlorinator is causing your fish to die...rather it is your stock and tank size. No reason to buy Prime until your current dechlorinator runs out.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay then.


----------

